# Son's New Apartment



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

He's finally in his apartment... his first ever..   It's a really neat old building circa 1926..  don't you think?  Sorry if these are sideways, but they were taken from my Ipad and this is a big problem.. I cannot get pics to post in the correct orrientation..

Here's the front.. 

View attachment 24237
'

His apartment is 2nd one up from the left

View attachment 24239


This is from the back alley entrance.  His back porch is the 2nd landing up

View attachment 24240

Looking in his back window.. See the little metal doors under the windows?  Those are old Coal Windows.. 

View attachment 24241

Close up of the coal window

View attachment 24242


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

*More Apartment pics*

KItchen



View attachment 24258



Bathroom



View attachment 24259




living room/bedroom



View attachment 24260

Closet..It's nice and big...



View attachment 24262


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice!  Is your son excited about having his own place?


----------



## AprilT (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing QS, so happy for your son, nice old building.




 
 What's the bucket window


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks like a nice building.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 27, 2015)

So cool, I have never seen windows like this. Beautiful building also. You are a great mom QS.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice apartment, he should  feel good about this achievement.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 27, 2015)

....nice, QS, a new beginning.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

The bucket is in the Coal Window... I guess in the 1920's they had coal cook stoves and the janitor would put coal in those buckets for the tenants..


----------



## AprilT (Nov 27, 2015)

I love these old buildings.  

PS..... QS, thanks for answering my question about the bucket.  That's very cool.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Nice!  Is your son excited about having his own place?



I think he is in shock... but excited...  I don't think he believed it was ever going to happen for him.  A year ago it never would have... but he has worked hard.. gotten a job... and is paying his own way.... and best of all he has one year sober as of Dec. 7th...  

It's not shangri La,  but it's what he can afford right now... I think it's pretty nice...  It has a lot of character... Plus it's all his.. and quite a change from the homeless Vets shelter he was in.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 27, 2015)

Great looking digs and looks very comfortable.  I'm sure your son will be very happy there.  We have some of these same kinds of nice older buildings that are well maintained here too.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 27, 2015)

It looks great to me!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

Notice the Radiators..  He has one in each room... and it Steam Heat....  Wow.. is it WARM....  almost too warm in there.. he has the windows open as it was 60 degrees outside yesterday....  Yes.. it's a lovely building.. and the people we have met while we were moving him in are very nice... and  very helpful... One young guy even helped us get the stuff up those back stairs...  what a blessing...  That was hard..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> It looks great to me!




It's plenty of room for a single guy... that's for sure..  he will be fine there... and JUST MAYBE....... ole' MOM can relax and exhale..   I've been holding my breath for  a year.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 27, 2015)

It's a wonderful new start, my brother went through a new start, I remember it well. He stayed the straight path for the rest of his life as far I as I could tell even though his end was part due to past drug usage invading his blood, but, it wasn't because he went back to the old life and he had gone on to do great things with his life, he married, had a daughter and that daughter has gone on to do wonderful things with her life including college.  None of their paths were struggle free there were stumbling blocks along the way, but, so far, I can smile when I look back on the changes I saw my brother make and see the love my niece carries of him and his spirit into the future.

Just wanted to write this as encouragement to let you know there's always hope for a positive long wonderful future ahead.

PS, I just missed a call from that niece I spoke of above.  Gotta go give her a call back now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think he is in shock... but excited...  I don't think he believed it was ever going to happen for him.  A year ago it never would have... but he has worked hard.. gotten a job... and is paying his own way.... and best of all he has one year sober as of Dec. 7th...
> 
> It's not shangri La,  but it's what he can afford right now... I think it's pretty nice...  It has a lot of character... Plus it's all his.. and quite a change from the homeless Vets shelter he was in.



Good for him!  Hope all goes well for him.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 27, 2015)

A very significant milestone indeed, QuickSilver. 
He is doing well and you are to be congratulated for your part in his recovery journey, tough though it was for both of you.


----------



## jujube (Nov 27, 2015)

Sounds like things are definitely on the up-and-up for him.  Thumbs up for his great efforts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes... If we can survive tonight's crisis of not knowing how to get to the train station from his apartment on the Saturday/Sunday schedule... so he will get to work on time.  Good grief does it ever end...


----------



## AprilT (Nov 27, 2015)

LOL! Awww!  He's probably having a period of adjustment going it solo. Will it be his first night alone in the apt?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks like a great place Quicksilver, glad he's on the right track and has a home of his own now.  Hopefully his future will get brighter and he will do very well.  You're a loving mom, he's a lucky son to have you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

OK... just another usual crisis solved...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

AprilT said:


> LOL! Awww!  He's probably having a period of adjustment going it solo. Will it be his first night alone in the apt?



No Tuesday night was... but his normal bus doesn't run on the weekend so he has to take an alternate route..


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 27, 2015)

That looks _very _nice, QS. I could see myself happy there. It may have been built in 1926, but obviously completely renovated not too long ago. Those are all new windows. Wow! Steam radiators. We had those in our first apartment. Great heat. Way better than my current hot air furnace. I'm glad to see you enjoying some good news. Hope things continue to work out for you.


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 28, 2015)

Awesome.  How exciting getting settled in for a new start. Best wishes to your son. He's lucky to have such a caring mom


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 3, 2015)

I love those old buildings.  I hope he does very well there.  I'm sure having his own place gives him quite a boost.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 3, 2015)

Apparently not QS......my Mum is 86 and her youngest is 56 and she said she worries just as much if not more because of the grandkids and  great grand kids......looks like Motherhood is for life.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm going to have to back off a little now..  give him some space to be independent for the first time in his life... and just hope and pray and keep fingers and toes crossed that the continues to stay sober and go to AA..  It will be a constant worry for me, but he has to make it now.. it's up to him.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2015)

You're smart to back off a bit QS, it'll give him a chance to take a deep breath and do some thinking about himself and his future.  I think he'll make it and will be strong.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 3, 2015)

Sounds like a wise decision QS, as they say, a day at a time. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts for all to continue going well.


----------

